# Selectbox & Textfelder gleich breit (z.B. width:50%;) gestalten



## Zenti (21. August 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe ein Formular mit einigen Textfeldern und Selectboxen.

Die breite aller Felder ist Prozentual in CSS definiert.
Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin das alle Felder die Selbe breite haben.

Textfelder sind alle gleich groß, sowie die Select Boxen.
Ein Textfeld hat jedoch immer eine andere breite wie die Selectbox. (Unterschied sind immer paar Pixel)
Ich bekomme es einfach nicht einheitlich hin.

Hab gehört das es evtl. am DOC TYPE liegen kann.

Das Problem kennt bestimmt jemand von euch. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich das 
am besten angehe?

Würde mich sehr freuen. *Herzlichen Dank *


----------



## tombe (21. August 2013)

Also wenn bis auf ein Textfeld alle die gleiche Größe haben wie die entsprechende Selectbox, kann es dann nicht sein das eine andere CSS Anweisung das Problem ist?


----------



## Zenti (21. August 2013)

Stellt es euch so vor:

1= Textfeld
2= Selectbox

*Formfelder im Normalen Zustand (100%):*

[[Help Button]]
1------------------     1------------------
1------------------     2-------------------
2-------------------    1------------------
1------------------     1------------------
2-------------------    1------------------

*Klick auf Button und die Formfelder verkleinern sich Prozentual (60%):*
(Die Felder verkleinern sich weil nun rechts ein Element mit Hilfetexten auftaucht)

[[Help Button]]
1--------------    1--------------  <Hilfe>
1--------------    2-------------   <Hilfe>
2-------------     1--------------  <Hilfe>
1--------------    1--------------  <Hilfe>
2-------------     1--------------  <Hilfe>

Nun sind die Selectboxen nicht mehr größer 
als die Textboxen sondern kleiner,..

Alle Felder sollen aber gleich breit sein.

Hoffe habe es nicht zu umständlich erklärt 
Herzlichen Dank.

Grüße aus München.

EDIT: Ich editiere wenn ich zuhausen bin  
Habe keine Zeit mehr muss zum Zug 
Mache es später verständlicher.


----------



## tombe (22. August 2013)

Zenti hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Ich editiere wenn ich zuhausen bin
> Habe keine Zeit mehr muss zum Zug
> Mache es später verständlicher.



Beitrag (noch) nicht editiert = Zug hat Verspätung ?


So sollte dein Code in etwa aussehen und ich kann da bei mir keinen Unterschied in der Breite feststellen.


```
<style type="text/css">
input, select, span
{
	width: 20%;
}
</style>

<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<select name="" size="1">
    <option value="1" selected="selected">1</option>
</select>
&nbsp;
<span>[ Hilfe ]</span>
<br />
<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<span>[ Hilfe ]</span>
<br />
<select name="" size="1">
    <option value="1" selected="selected">1</option>
</select>
&nbsp;
<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<span>[ Hilfe ]</span>
<br />
<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<span>[ Hilfe ]</span>
<br />
<select name="" size="1">
    <option value="1" selected="selected">1</option>
</select>
&nbsp;
<input type="text" name="" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
&nbsp;
<span>[ Hilfe ]</span>
```


----------

